# Zona questions



## wilks (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi all, I just bought a Zona frame today from the classifieds. Can someone tell me what size BB to buy and what size front D clamp and seat post diameter I need? Also, I need a new fork - any recommendations in the $150 price range? I am coming form the dark side "MTBer" and am very green when it comes to road bikes and orbeas website has no archive info. Thanks

Chris


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Orbea Zona*



wilks said:


> Hi all, I just bought a Zona frame today from the classifieds. Can someone tell me what size BB to buy and what size front D clamp and seat post diameter I need? Also, I need a new fork - any recommendations in the $150 price range? I am coming form the dark side "MTBer" and am very green when it comes to road bikes and orbeas website has no archive info. Thanks
> 
> Chris


HI there Wilks!

Welcome to the world of roadbiking. Great choice of frame. I've had my Orbea Zona for a year and a half now and I've been enjoying it immensely. It's stiff as heck and comfortable in its own right. I've built mine (size 56) to be under 20 lbs. Pretty light for a steel bike . 

Anyway, as for your questions:

1) BB = mine accepts enlish (68).
2) FD clamp = Braze on (29mm)
3) Seatpost diameter = 27.2mm
4) FORKS - I would try and get prices on Zeus foks (AC or FCM) to match your frame. But here are other options:

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...ssories/Stella-Azzurra-Bellagio-Road-Fork.htm
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=17146
http://www.nexternal.com/reparto/Product1432

Or check EBAY:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Easton-EC-70-Fo...187373956QQcategoryZ56196QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Look-LDS-Pr...188160592QQcategoryZ56196QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I WOULD CONSIDER THIS ESPECIALLY:
http://cgi.ebay.com/columbus-carve-...187847472QQcategoryZ56196QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If you're looking for a good deal on build kits, visit:
http://www.gvhbikes.com/kits.html
http://txcyclesport.com/Merchant2/m...ore_Code=M&Category_Code=G_groupsets_upgrades

Enjoy your new Zona. And by the way, can you post a picture of your bike when it's built.. consider it public service 

Here's mine....

Ride Safely!
Joe


----------



## wilks (Oct 8, 2005)

*Thanks*

Joe

Thanks, My frame happens to be the same size, colour and model as yours. I ordered the required parts (incl a Look fork from Cambria) I will post a pic once the frame and parts arrive and I have built the bike.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Nice!*

What group did you get? Enjoy your ride!

Joe


----------



## wilks (Oct 8, 2005)

*a real hodge podge*

I have bought truvativ roleur cranks, look lds pro 3 fork and a mix of 105 and ultegra shifters, cassette and derailleurs, syntace bars, forte carbon post and stem and Alex 320 wheels from my old bike (wheels will probably be upgraded when I have some more money). I basically bought closeout parts from the on-line retailers and used some discount coupons. I think total cost for the bike will be approx $800 and the only thing I didn't buy new will be the wheels.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*800 bucks*

Wow GREAT JOB!!

My Zona tipped my wallet about $2k as you see it. I ordered the bike to specs that I will not be tempted to upgrade.  It's been almost a year and a half and the only things I changed were the tries and handlebar tape. It used to be an all black bike.

How much did you get the frame for? Was it used or NOS?

I have Alex wheels for my single speed (Alex Equation). I found them too flexy. If you're going to get a new set later, consider the Ksyrium Elite. Ebay would be a good source for a good deal.


Joe


----------



## wilks (Oct 8, 2005)

*new frame*

$250 new plus $30 shipping - It is an older (03) frame that was never built up. Actually looks identical to yours. Roleur cranks were $80 on closeout incl the 20% nashbar coupon, fork was $100 on closeout, ultegra cassette $50 incl coupon, 105 shifters $120 including 20% performance coupon etc. etc....if you look for closeouts / sale items and apply website coupons you can do a lot for cheap. Performance at one point recently had a 20% off coupon plus 99 cent shippping and a major sale ghoing on. However, my parts are 04 or 05 not 06! Your bike is very nicely specced - mine is decent at best.


----------



## 0119 (Aug 9, 2003)

*Be proud of the hodge podge.....*

It gives a bike character. I love my 03 Zona frame that I got NOS from Orbea. The great ride of steel, takes my clyde butt without a whimper. Give yourself some peace of mind and before you build it, get a can of Framesaver and give its insides a spray.
Hey Santosjeep, what color is your bar tape? It looks a brick red or is it just the pic!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Brick red it is*

I was going originally going to wrap the handlebars with red bartape to match the red Hutchinson Fusion tires. However, I saw the clay colored tape and thought it might look better than the conventional red color.

I love my Zona. This year I rode accross Massachusetts with it. The ride was tiring but the bike was all that I expected, stiff and comfortable. 


Joe


----------

